# handbook do gentoo w PDF.

## canis_lupus

pozwoliłem sobie z handbooka dostępnego na gentoo.org złożyć jeden plik PDF. W pliku zamieściłem to co IMHO najważniejsze w instalacji i konfiguracji gentoo. Dokument jest przygotowany do druku.  

Można go ściągnąć z adresu: http://lupus.homelinux.com/gentoo.pdf

bardzo bym prosił jakby ktoś to mógł umieścić na jakimś normalnym serwerku bo ja mam tylko 128kbps uploadu.

Miłego użytkowania.

Zassało juz 8 osób, nikt się nie wypowie? Nikt nie umieści tego w jakimś sensownym miejscu? Nie mogę trzymać non-stop włączonego kompa...

----------

## psycepa

hmm a moze by tak strzelic skrypcik ktory przy pomocy curla bedzie handbooka downloadowal i robil z tego pdfa :] wtedy zawsze mozna bedzie aktualnego pdfa miec :] taka idea tylko :]

----------

## canis_lupus

Wiesz, trzeba to jeszcze poskładać do przyzwoitej formy. To jest 99% pracy.

----------

## evilav

Bardzo dobra robota  :Smile:  Nareszcie udało mi sie ustawić sieć bezprzewodową  :Smile:  A wcześniej nie mogłem. Pozdrawiam.

----------

## villantreal

OK, wrzuciłem go na drivehq, można pobierać, adres poniżej

http://www.drivehq.com/file/df.aspx/shareID1956323/fileID52078023/gentoo.pdf

albo

ftp://ftp.drivehq.com/wiezyr/PublicFolder/gentoo.pdf

----------

## w.tabin

 *villantreal wrote:*   

> OK, wrzuciłem go na drivehq, można pobierać, adres poniżej
> 
> http://www.drivehq.com/file/df.aspx/shareID1956323/fileID52078023/gentoo.pdf

 

Coś ten adres nie działa, spróbuj wrzucić go na inny adres.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## kurak

Mi tam ten link działa. Fajna sprawa! Dzięki:)

----------

## Paczesiowa

a swoja droga po co? nigdy nie widzialem przewagi pdfow nad html

----------

## kurak

A jak połączenie ze Światem stracisz? Handbook na kompie może się przydać  :Smile: 

----------

## Arfrever

 *kurak wrote:*   

> A jak połączenie ze Światem stracisz? Handbook na kompie może się przydać 

 

Pliki html też można zapisać lokalnie.

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## bartmarian

mozna tez sobie wydrukowac i trzymac w szafie - jak komu wygodnie

----------

## Zwierzak

Lepiej wydrukować. To się aż tak bardzo nie dezaktualizuje. Osobiście kiedyś zainstalowałem Gentoo 2005.0 za pomocą instrukcji do wersji ze starego nazewnictwa (chyba 1.6)

----------

